
They Called My University a PhD Factory – Now I Understand Why - dpflan
https://www.theguardian.com/higher-education-network/2018/mar/23/they-called-my-university-a-phd-factory-now-i-understand-why
======
nwhatt
I'm extremely grateful for having quality advisors and mentors as an
undergrad. I went to SLAC I feel like the lack of grad programs meant that
professors could be more honest with me, without any pressure to get master's
enrollment numbers up, for example.

